# Is it ok if my outter layers are not breathable?



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Currently my outer jacket (sort of a wind-breaker fitness-type thing) and pants are both non-breathable water-repellent material with no zip vents whatsoever. The weather will be probably anywhere from 25F-35F. 
I'll be wearing these underneath:

Polyester wicking breathable base top and bottoms
Long & thick-ish wool socks
Polyester breathable fleece jacket

How important is it that your outer layers be breathable?


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

its pretty important. Thats too warm for something that won't breath with a fleece imo. I mean, you can always unzip the front, but it'll get swampy in there fast if you're sweating. whatever you do, don't wear any cotton, especially if you'll be damp.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

The warmer it is the more you will need breathable. But just go for it, its not like clothes makes you a better rider.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

The problem is that I'm having trouble finding something breathable at local stores that is cheap.. $40ish is the max I want to spend since I already spent a lot on other gear and I only go to the mountain like once a yr. I cant shop online since I only have a couple weeks till I hit the mountain.

I REAAAALLY hate that cold sweat swampy feel and it will definitely affect my riding...


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

With no venting or breathability then your gonna be swampy feeling if you exert yourself. If you sweat and it has no were to go then your gonna notice it. Dont wear anything cotton if you can help it. Even your underwear.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Can anyone tell me a place (physical store, not online) that I can get breathable pants for about $30 and a breathable jacket/shell for about $30-40?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

It's like going feel like a rain forest inside your jacket. haha


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

onthefence said:


> Can anyone tell me a place (physical store, not online) that I can get breathable pants for about $30 and a breathable jacket/shell for about $30-40?


Just poke holes in your jacket/pants. that would vent the moisture


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If the material is water resistant and not water-proof, then it will be breatheable enough.

Your problem will be a little bit different than what you're thinking. If you're a new rider, then it will be soaked within 30 minutes of you being on the slopes.



onthefence said:


> Currently my outer jacket (sort of a wind-breaker fitness-type thing) and pants are both non-breathable water-repellent material with no zip vents whatsoever. The weather will be probably anywhere from 25F-35F.
> I'll be wearing these underneath:
> 
> Polyester wicking breathable base top and bottoms
> ...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's the problem. If your stuff is not breathable then on warm days like 35 degrees you will become saturated with sweat. That would result in a worse effect then being naked.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Big 5 sporting goods, ROSS dress for less, Goodwill, play it again sports.


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

Qball said:


> Big 5 sporting goods, ROSS dress for less, Goodwill, play it again sports.


Yep, and you could also check Marshals, TJ Max and other places like that. I have seen some nice higher end stuff in those stores from Burton, Spider, and North Face. Pants and Jackets. 

Also someone mentioned depending on your skill level and how in shape you are etc that may determine the level of moisture emanating from your body. So if you suck and never board your gonna sweat your ass off falling down a million times and getting up gets tiring. If your not venting your gonna be super pissed off. Been there done that and it only needs to happen once to ruin your day and make you wish you just got the proper gear to start with.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

See if you could find something with vents. The material doesn't need to be "breathable" if you have vents.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Good points.. I do expect to fall more frequently than average so getting up repeatedly will def factor into my sweat level.

I already checked two local ROSS's, two local Big 5's, and the only breathable shell stuff I found was at Big 5 and was still a bit out of my target price range ($90+ for jacket, $60+ pants). Burlington Coat Factory actually had a nice looking pair of charcoal colored Liquid breathable pants with zip vents & zip pockets but it was $59. I'm aiming for $30-40 for pants and around the same for a jacket. I hate to be so cheap but I honestly don't wanna drop that much since I'll only be using them once a year or two. I will be checking TJ Maxx and Marshalls tomorrow and will let you know what I find!

Has anyone found stuff at The Good Will before? Finding something there as specific as breathable shells for snowboarding/skiing sounds kinda like a longshot.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing sucks more than being cold and wet...make sure they breath


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I got a noname jacket thats 10,000 proof and breathes fine, I spent 100 dollares. 40 aint gonna get you where you want. I use mine as an everyday jacket too.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Heres the story of how my search went:

I found a decent "32 Degree" brand black & grey shell at Burlington Coat Factory which was water-resistant and breathable for $40, but I wasn't in love with it and I'd never heard of the brand before so I decided to come back if I didn't find anything else... after all, the store always seemed kinda dead and no I figured nobody would buy my item in only a few days. After 2 days of not finding anything desirable and in my price range, I returned to Burlington Coat Factory to buy the $40 shell and discovered it was gone. Grrrr dumb mistake and instantly regretted it since I always could've just returned it if I found something better elsewhere. I decided then that my price cap needed to rise a bit since I wasn't likely to find another deal like that this time of season. On that note I purchased that pair of "Liquid" brand snowboard pants (mentioned in my previous post) while at Burlington. The highlights listed on the tag include "Adjustable waist, aluva lined handwarmer pockets, inner snow cuff, articulated knees, venting" and it came to $52 total after tax and savings coupon. Sadly they do not advertise them as breathable so I have to assume they are not, but I'm hoping the vents alone are enough. 

I found a jacket at Big 5 for $80 that I was pretty happy with overall and feels very natural when moving around in it. It is "Triple Nickel 555" brand and is water-resistant and breathable. Pit zip vents and removable hood. This is where I have a question: there is a tag on here that says "Dintex - waterproof & breathable FILM. Thermoplastic Polyurethane" with the word film in capital letters. *Is this implying that the jacket's waterproofing and breathability is all dependent on a film which will eventually degrade over time/washing??* This makes me kinda uneasy about my purchase... the link to the Dintex "waterproof & breathable membrane" process is here - 

http://www.dingzing.com.tw/DINTEX/english/technology.html


and its numerical stats are here (links on the right, the tag does not say which one mine is) -

http://www.dingzing.com.tw/DINTEX/english/dintex.html


The whole company is located and based in China.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lots of shells have a water resistance that is dependent upon a film on the fabric. If it wears down, (through use or washing), then you can replenish it by washing the article with a product like Nikawax, which is meant to restore water-proofing properties


onthefence said:


> Heres the story of how my search went:
> 
> I found a decent "32 Degree" brand black & grey shell at Burlington Coat Factory which was water-resistant and breathable for $40, but I wasn't in love with it and I'd never heard of the brand before so I decided to come back if I didn't find anything else... after all, the store always seemed kinda dead and no I figured nobody would buy my item in only a few days. After 2 days of not finding anything desirable and in my price range, I returned to Burlington Coat Factory to buy the $40 shell and discovered it was gone. Grrrr dumb mistake and instantly regretted it since I always could've just returned it if I found something better elsewhere. I decided then that my price cap needed to rise a bit since I wasn't likely to find another deal like that this time of season. On that note I purchased that pair of "Liquid" brand snowboard pants (mentioned in my previous post) while at Burlington. The highlights listed on the tag include "Adjustable waist, aluva lined handwarmer pockets, inner snow cuff, articulated knees, venting" and it came to $52 total after tax and savings coupon. Sadly they do not advertise them as breathable so I have to assume they are not, but I'm hoping the vents alone are enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Def will look into the Nikawax. Would one of those spray-ons like Scotch Guard do any better? I'm also worried about how the breathability gets affected by the replenished film in either case. Would Scotch Guard or Nikawax-like products somehow create a seal and trap the heat from escaping?



Tarzanman said:


> Lots of shells have a water resistance that is dependent upon a film on the fabric. If it wears down, (through use or washing), then you can replenish it by washing the article with a product like Nikawax, which is meant to restore water-proofing properties


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Man, you're way over thinking it. just wear it and ride. jesus christ.


----------

